# Elan Valley Cottage. Jan 2014



## cunningplan (Jan 4, 2014)

This was my second location for the day and to be honest I have no history at all. The house is completely empty but there are a couple of bikes and a pram in the outhouse I thought it would be worth a report.
A few extras here 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157639401786285/

I will start with the house and leave the bikes to last.


























































The outhouse

































Thanks for looking and hope the photos are OK


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 4, 2014)

Love the 3rd from last,
Thanks!


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 4, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Love the 3rd from last,
> Thanks!



That I know


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 4, 2014)

Photos are up to your usual high standard, I really enjoyed this cheers for sharing.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 4, 2014)

lovely decay- few items still inside especially the old pram..[drools] - my kind of place - cheers for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cracking images love the pram.


----------



## antonymes (Jan 5, 2014)

Love this one. Another one for the list!


----------



## Hendreforgan (Jan 13, 2014)

What a lovely set of pix justly celebrating a theme on "time stood still". Excellent photography too given the contrast in many shots.


----------

